
Show HN: Testing my first iOS App (Beta) – Cleaninder - zdtorok
https://forms.gle/fB1otApqQiwgA4R96
======
zdtorok
Finally, after several years, I got to the point to develop my first iOS app!
This is a house cleaning reminder app, which helps you manage your cleaning
schedule and notify you before an upcoming cleaning. You can also see if there
is a missing cleaning in your room. Currently it is in beta testing, and I
would appreciate any feedback you could give to a beginner Swift developer.
I'm sure there are still a lot to improve, but we have to start somewhere. If
you could help me with testing, please fill the form with your e-mail address
and I will add you to TestFlight. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!

